# Training Pigeons Wanted



## Greenhead_Slayer

I'm looking to buy a few dozen training pigeons and can't seem to find any on KSL in the Ogden area. Anyone know anybody selling any?


----------



## Theekillerbee

I've got some. Probably 6 or 8 that I'd let go. They have been cooped up for a bit as I've got some coopers hawks around that like to kill them. Drop me your number if you are interested.


----------



## Bax*

When I want training pigeons, I look them up on KSL. There are usually several guys selling them (that is if Theekillerbee doesn't sell you his)


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Bax* said:


> When I want training pigeons, I look them up on KSL. There are usually several guys selling them (that is if Theekillerbee doesn't sell you his)


Right, if you read the OP that is where I looked but none were listed. Took a week or so but some showed up that I bought.

Thanks for the offer Theekillerbee, I ended up buying a couple dozen Thursday for the weekend.


----------



## Bax*

I think I read right over the KSL part....


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Bax* said:


> I think I read right over the KSL part....


No worries! Ended up buying a couple ducks as well and ran some trailing drills for the pooch.


----------



## Damiani

Waste of time for the pooch. Pigeons serve the master better in thinking that the pooch has benefited.


----------



## N8ON

Damiani said:


> Waste of time for the pooch. Pigeons serve the master better in thinking that the pooch has benefited.


I would be interested to hear more on your thoughts around this. I have always felt it is beneficial, but then again I am the master.


----------



## Damiani

The pointing dogs sense of smell tells him it's a pigeon therefore learns the game played & actually become's flawless at it while still bumping wild birds. The reason being is wild birds are the master & they do not behave anything like a pigeon. Most wild bird's here in the west run like hell and will give a dog fit's, especially if too much training is emphasized on pigeon's. 

If a retriever is the focus, well then the OP has stated he went with duck's. Which, in my opinion is a good move over pigeon's especially if this is what he is emphasizing the training is going toward's (duck hunting).

Don't under estimate the dog's sense of smell.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Damiani said:


> The pointing dogs sense of smell tells him it's a pigeon therefore learns the game played & actually become's flawless at it while still bumping wild birds. The reason being is wild birds are the master & they do not behave anything like a pigeon. Most wild bird's here in the west run like hell and will give a dog fit's, especially if too much training is emphasized on pigeon's.
> 
> If a retriever is the focus, well then the OP has stated he went with duck's. Which, in my opinion is a good move over pigeon's especially if this is what he is emphasizing the training is going toward's (duck hunting).
> 
> Don't under estimate the dog's sense of smell.


I've never done any training with any pointers so I won't direct my comment to that aspect of it.

I have a lab that all her training has been based around how to be steady for ducks and geese, run lines, obey hand signals, etc. She'll do all this well but if I see a rooster and bail out of the truck and tell her to hunt she heels, sits, and waits for me to send her on a line. Kind of worthless for anything upland. The point of the pigeons was to introduce her to a "hunt" command. After planting 6 pigeons and introducing the hunt command it worked. The duck was the same idea. Found a big patch of phrag surrounded by water, let the duck loose in the middle and let it sit for 20 minutes, then send in the dog.


----------



## Damiani

> I have a lab that all her training has been based around how to be steady for ducks and geese, run lines, obey hand signals, etc. She'll do all this well but if I see a rooster and bail out of the truck and tell her to hunt she heels, sits, and waits for me to send her on a line. Kind of worthless for anything upland. The point of the pigeons was to introduce her to a "hunt" command. After planting 6 pigeons and introducing the hunt command it worked.


Good thinking & congrats.
If I may suggest one thing it would be to rub a little quail scent on the pigeons and then turn them loose in a known area for Valley Quail. It won't take your Lab long to make the transition to wild birds. Once this introduction is successful it's all down hill from here.

Just a thought.


----------



## Royal Retrievers

What's the best way to train with pigeons? How to clip wings?


----------

